# Silver Maple Wilting



## corndogg (Aug 7, 2008)

I looked at a 16" Silver Maple tree today. All of the top 10' was dead and the leaves on the bottom branches were curling up with slight brown spots on the leaves. Tree is right at the water's edge. Water levels have been consistant (no flooding). I don't know how long it's been going on. Also small 
3" Silver 100' away had much more pronounced brown spots on leaves but no dead yet. Verticillium wilt? I have little plant health experience. I have the book(diseases of plants and shrubs but I'm not sure)

Any thoughts?

I'll see if I can get pics up tonight.

Jamie


----------



## S Mc (Aug 10, 2008)

Jamie, I hope you can get some pictures to help out here.

Sylvia


----------

